# Certainteed Discontinued shingles



## JSJR421

Last year we had several windstorms in our area and I came across a condo community that had multiple missing tabs on each if the 18 buildings. After a lengthy inspection, there is additional wind damage to the roofs. 
They filed a claim with travelers insurance and though all 18 had damage they only agreed to replace three roofs and repair the others. The shingles are certainteed. It was unacceptable to condo association especially since the repairs wouldn't match. After going through travelers procedures and now in early stages of a court appointing a mediator travelers is still dragging their feet. Three miles from this condo unit I had another seven building unit approved through State Farm that had the same shingle but different color. Also about the same time travelers approved a claim on a nursing home that had available shingles and approved the whole roof which was huge. 
We are looking for anyone who has dealt with travelers especially in ohio on the certainteed hearthstead shingle and had the whole roof approved. The condo association is building a case against travelers for mediation. This case could be a landmark case about matching and all that 
Any assistance could be helpful. Thanks


----------



## roofme

*Please let me know what happened*

I'm going through this now! Please let me know what the outcome was.


----------



## JSJR421

This was several years ago and though I no longer work for that company here is what happened. 
The condo association won and the court ruled against Travelers saying the one they wanted to match was unacceptable. This happened in Mahoing county which I believe this court case should of set a precedent. Please contact me at [email protected] if you have anymore questions. Myself would like to get the ruling or opinion on the case


----------



## Merge

go to home depot man


----------

